# What is your price for 2 dozen red roses in Canary Wharf ?



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

There might of only been 18 in the bloom i looked at

Have a guess ?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Â£75.00 Higher or lower ? :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

the stig said:


> Â£75.00 Higher or lower ? :roll:


Higher


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Canary Wharf...Bankers Bonus Season... Â£5,000?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Big ones or the small flowers? Makes a big difference I reckon Â£70-80 maybe?

Only going on Interfloras joke prices at this time of year sure that was lke Â£42 for 12


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Â£75+ for 24 red roses  time to visit a few local gardens after dark me thinks :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Canary Wharf...Bankers Bonus Season... Â£5,000?


I wish :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Â£75+ for 24 red roses  time to visit a few local gardens after dark me thinks :wink:


A bit more than that


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Â£75+ for 24 red roses  time to visit a few local gardens after dark me thinks :wink:
> ...


Â£90 my final offer


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Â£99


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Given that interflora are charging about Â£80 for two dozen, I'd hazard a guess at double that.

Â£160?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

not quite there


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Â£200 ?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Â£200 ?


bingo Â£195 to be exact, WTF is that all about, no one on the trading floor got here got any where near that, what a piss take


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Â£200 ?
> ...


You'd want some SERIOUS love for that price?!?!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Do they come fitted with LED's this year or something??  :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Naresh said:


> Do they come fitted with LED's this year or something??  :lol:


Definitely with a built-in mug detector if they find anyone stupid enough to pay that kind of money.

I'm lucky, my wife has banned me from spending any money on Valentine's day gifts. 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think I'll get some from that Latvian fella at the lights on the A20 :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> I'm lucky, my wife has banned me from spending any money on Valentine's day gifts. 8)


Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy are you in trouble....she _says_ don't get me anything....


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

BreTT said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm lucky, my wife has banned me from spending any money on Valentine's day gifts. 8)
> ...


Schoolboy error IMO !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> I'm lucky, my wife has banned me from spending any money on Valentine's day gifts. 8)


  Its a trick dont fall for it get out there spending today is your last chance save yourself :wink:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

My local Tescos are doing a dozen red roses for Â£4.99.

Still didn't buy any. 8)


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

BamTT You should have got hold of the seller and rammed them up his arse, thorns and all :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> BamTT You should have got hold of the seller and rammed them up his arse, thorns and all :wink:


Twas a she, although i use the word 'she' in its broadest possible terms


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Since it was Canary Wharf, did the Roses come with a sachet of white powder as well and a phial of Rohypnol ? Maybe the white powder wasn't flower food :roll:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Kinda on this subject, I was sent the following today, I think it will catch on and as such guys might be more inclined to spend a little, not Â£195 mind you that is just stoopid! :lol:

_"Steak and Blowjob Day"

You know the drill. Every 14th of February you get the chance to display your fondness for a significant other by showering her with gifts, flowers, dinner, shows and any other baubles that women find romantic. Every Valentines day you rack your brains for that one special, unique gift that will show your wife or girlfriend that you really do care for them more than any other. Now ladies, I'll let you in on a little secret; guys really don't enjoy this that much. Sure seeing that smile on your face when we get it right is priceless, but that smile is the result of weeks of blood, sweat and consideration. Another secret; guys feel left out. That's right, there's no special holiday for the ladies to show their appreciation for the men in their life. Men as a whole are either too proud or too embarrassed to admit it.

Which is why a new holiday has been created.

March 14th is now officially "Steak and Blowjob Day". Simple, effective and self explanatory, this holiday has been created so you ladies finally have a day to show your man how much you care for him.

No cards, no flowers, no special nights on the town; the name of the holiday explains it all, just a steak and a BJ. Thats it. Finally, this twin pair of Valentine's Day and Steak and Blowjob Day will usher in a new age of love as men everywhere try THAT much harder in February to ensure a memorable March 14th!

The word is already beginning to spread, but as with any new idea, it needs a little push to start the ball rolling. So spread the word, and help bring love and peace to this crazy world. And, of course, steak and BJ's._


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Colinthecop said:


> My local Tescos are doing a dozen red roses for Â£4.99.
> 
> Still didn't buy any. 8)


LOL so is mine, unfortunately I have to rely on interflora in the Ukraine, Â£60 for 7 roses. :roll: Btw must tell her that Steak and BJ is a weekly event here in the UK. :lol:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Is this somebody trying to set their prices for tomorrow?

[kidding]

Over Â£75 for a bunch of flowers is ridiculous.
In a previous job I used to work with flower importers from Africa.
Every year they gave me a box of 4 dozen flowers as a gift for my wife. They were the best ones, fresh off the plane (still chilled).

Had I known I could have got over Â£300 quid for them I would have taken a train to canary wharf and flogged em off. Mrs mde was never _that_ grateful. Especially as it happened for 3 years in a row.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> ...Bankers Bonus Season...


I know - cerching!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > ...Bankers Bonus Season...
> ...


Bankers...all ...ankers....


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

I just brought a dozen with all the trimings in DC for $25 or just under GBP12.00.

Tescos sounds a good deal.

Hell with the money you save you could get a couple of gallons of gas :twisted: !


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Naresh said:


> Do they come fitted with LED's this year or something??  :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looking forward to March the 14th :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

So is this that fancy Feltons place or the barrow under the DLR? I don't think you'd get them for Â£75 in Feltons at ordinary times of the year so today you've got no chance. Even the barrow place charges about Â£40-Â£50 for 12 on a normal day! :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

QuackingPlums said:


> So is this that fancy Feltons place or the barrow under the DLR? I don't think you'd get them for Â£75 in Feltons at ordinary times of the year so today you've got no chance. Even the barrow place charges about Â£40-Â£50 for 12 on a normal day! :roll:


Neither you know where Nandos and GBK are ? There is stall thing thats opened up there


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Ah, it's the never-ending-stream-of-price-blind-customers principle... I wonder how much rent that stall pays... :lol:


----------

